# Release dates



## doktor avalanche (Dec 16, 2009)

I just subscribed to the 4E version of WOTBS. Is the a release schedule for the game at all. Is it just "once a month" or is there anything more precise. And will once a month be really once a month or every six weeks.

I'm just asking.

Cheers,


----------



## Morrus (Dec 16, 2009)

Depends where/how you subscribed?  It's different in different places.


----------



## doktor avalanche (Dec 18, 2009)

I subscribed from here and was redirected to the site at the top right of your page, the RPGnow store (literally a week before the price dropped by ten dollars - bah!). So I received the first four editions immediately and it said monthly for the rest I think (but I may have read that elsewhere).

I did not realise there were so many ways to get the thing or it would come at different times. I thought I would be getting it as it was published.

Thanks


----------

